# New bow= new strings & cables



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I don't do much. I shoot Elite bows with Winners Choice strings. Have not had problems with them. I also believe that it is crap to buy a new bow and then have to replace the strings and cables. I don't know why they don't put the right stuff on the first time.


----------



## btchamp (May 6, 2006)

Guys, I've had numerous bowtech's over the past 4 years and have never shot anything except the factory strings. Even use the factory strings when I replace them. No issues with creep, peep rotation, speed, etc. My 2003 Extreme VFT has had thousands of arrows put through it and it's still perfectly fine running on it's second set of bowtech factory string/cables.


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

What bow are you shooting at the moment?

I have shot thousands of arrows from a Mathews and thousands of arrows from my current Bowtech and never had the need to replace either of the strings. I wax my strings very regulary and that keeps them "healthy."An unwaxed string will get dry and frayed and will be prone to breakage down the line.

If you have a new bow, the string will tend to stretch and you will then have to readjust your poundage up accordingly. A good idea is to ensure that your new bow is set to about 5 pounds above peak weight, you then turn it to its peak weight and shoot it and let the strings stretch - when you find your arrows dropping slightly, you simply turn the limb bolts up half a turn or so to once again reach and maintain peak weight. (Use the 5 pounds above for resetting to peak only, do not shoot at that peak +)


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

I am not shooting at the moment but am in the market for a new bow. The bowtech seems to come equiped with good strings which is coroborated by your experience. The bow that seems to have the worst reputation for its factory strings is the X Force. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*new strings*



Bushcat said:


> I am not shooting at the moment but am in the market for a new bow. The bowtech seems to come equiped with good strings which is coroborated by your experience. The bow that seems to have the worst reputation for its factory strings is the X Force.
> 
> Thanks
> Bushcat


Do you own an X-Force to be able to make a statement like that(if not don't believe everything that you read on AT).Me and my wife both shoot X-Forces without major problems.Mathews strings are by far the worst.I use 8125 and 452x for my strings and cables.
Philip Moolman


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Dear Philip. Thanks for your input, I had no intention of stepping on any ones toes as such, I regret offending you as I need the advice of experienced bowhunters. I do not have an X force and was going on the opinions expressed on the AT forum. If your experience with X Force strings is good then that is what I would expect from a top of the line bow.

Thank you 
Bushcat


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

I shoot bowtech and the strings are pretty good, never used anything but factory strings. Like Bushkey said, Elites Winner's Choice strings are excellent but I don't think they are using WC anymore 
Single cam bows usually need a while to settle their strings because of the length of the string, its nearly double that of a 2 cam bow.
Never heard anything bad about the strings on the PSE from the guys at our club.
Don't worry too much about it, and don't let it influence your bow of choice. Shoot the factory strings and when they wear you can order a set of custom strings. There are quite a few string makers here in South Africa (Philip is one) and they will cost you between R600 and R800 for the whole harness.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

My Browning strings seemed to settle pretty much immediately. However, there was a bit of serving wear that was sorted out very nicely by Lloyds cohorts at Blackhawk, from whom I purchased the bow. 

I think that there is sometimes a real attitude of nothing is good enough for some people on the forums, because in terms of sheer buying power, the US$ is king. Here, where the strings can represent R1000 or more, which is 20% of the price of a mid - top end bow, it is a bit more serious an investment. We need to be able to justify the purchase. There are guys here in SA that can make a string as well as any, but just in black... It doesn't add anything to the look of ther bow, but is made under tension, and served properly with attention given to all the details.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

17 years, 12 Bows and dozens of Robin Hoods later I've never had a problem with any factory fitted string. Once they're settled. Keep em waxed and they'll be fine.

Don't get too technical Bushcat. Choose the bow you like the most and just start enjoying your archery. Fine tune the thing later when you have a intimate feel for your chosen weapon.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Guys I get the point, pick the bow you like and shoot it, when you know what you want then begin to worry about the details. 

Thanks 
Bushcat


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

Bushcat, I agree that you must pick the bow that you like and shoot it. I would like to deviate from the string for a moment. If you want to shoot accurately, then it is very important that you paper tune your new bow BEFORE you start doing any sight settings etc on it. The reason for this is to ensure that your arrow is leaving your bowstring 100% staright as far as "up/down, left/right" is concerned. Once your bow is tuned like this, distance is simply a sight setting as your arrow flight will be straight to wahtever distance you choose to shoot to.

Good luck.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Papertune*



Bushman said:


> Bushcat, I agree that you must pick the bow that you like and shoot it. I would like to deviate from the string for a moment. If you want to shoot accurately, then it is very important that you paper tune your new bow BEFORE you start doing any sight settings etc on it. The reason for this is to ensure that your arrow is leaving your bowstring 100% staright as far as "up/down, left/right" is concerned. Once your bow is tuned like this, distance is simply a sight setting as your arrow flight will be straight to wahtever distance you choose to shoot to.
> 
> Good luck.


I totally agree with you.After I have done a paper test I like to do a French walk back to just confirm my centershot setting.For the nock setting I shoot from 20 yrds to an horisontal line(All the arrows must be as close as possible to the line)You can do this with a vertical line as well to check the center shot.


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

If a bow is off the shelf and brand new, does one draw and fire the thing for say a hundred times shooting into a realy close target with the aim of allowing the strings to settle. With this out the way, do you then begin to set the nocking hieght and sights with a combination of paper tuning and the walk back technique. Or do you paper tune and walk back tune immediatly, knowing full well that once the strings have settled you will have to do it again. 

Thanks verry much Fellows
Bushcat


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*New bow*



Bushcat said:


> If a bow is off the shelf and brand new, does one draw and fire the thing for say a hundred times shooting into a realy close target with the aim of allowing the strings to settle. With this out the way, do you then begin to set the nocking hieght and sights with a combination of paper tuning and the walk back technique. Or do you paper tune and walk back tune immediatly, knowing full well that once the strings have settled you will have to do it again.
> 
> Thanks verry much Fellows
> Bushcat


Bushcat,
What you say is 1000% correct,but my gat jeuk so start tuning immediately.I start with the nock height,centershot,peep,sights,stabilizer etc.After a few days I like to do another paper test.
Good luck and let us know what bow you are going to buy
Philip


----------



## Bushman (Nov 25, 2003)

If I were to aquire a new bow, I would paper test it at the dealer before I left for home with it. That would ensure a true shooting setup right from the start. I would also test and record the poundage as when a string streches, the poundage will drop slightly - this you will normally notice as your bow will begin to shoot slightly low - at this stage and to correct, you tighten the limb bolts with equal turns top and bottom until you are back at the poundage that you initially tuned your bow at. More often than not, you will not require to re paper tune and if you do, it will only be marginal. 

The walk back test to test centre shot as advised by Phillip is good advice.


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*String stretch*



Bushman said:


> If I were to aquire a new bow, I would paper test it at the dealer before I left for home with it. That would ensure a true shooting setup right from the start. I would also test and record the poundage as when a string streches, the poundage will drop slightly - this you will normally notice as your bow will begin to shoot slightly low - at this stage and to correct, you tighten the limb bolts with equal turns top and bottom until you are back at the poundage that you initially tuned your bow at. More often than not, you will not require to re paper tune and if you do, it will only be marginal.
> 
> The walk back test to test centre shot as advised by Phillip is good advice.


Bushman,
Remember when the string stretches,your Drawlength will increase and you will gain a few pounds(NOT MUCH),but the cables will also stretch(that will cancel out the string stretch).This will defenitely affect your cam timing and other things.The amount of stretch will depend on the type of cam system as well as the string material.Binary and hybrids tend to stretch less than a long singlecam string.It is very important to get back to the manufacture''s specs(Axle to axle,brace height,let-off etc.)


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i had problems re strings/cables (oe) on the XT and Trykon, both 06 models.
but nothing what so ever with the 06 Allegiance. i thought about ordering after-market/custom strings....etc instead, one of the guys at the club (kingspark) taught me how to make them the one evening. i use 452X, and the first ones i ever made (last year this time) are still on the trykon.....with no creep/peep rotation problems.......the bow's been in spec (ata/bh/came rotation/insync...etc) since the initial tune.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



Bushcat said:


> It seems that in the effort of maintaining the timing of ones cams and to maintain a consistent point of impact, one must strive to eliminate stretch in the strings and cables. The guys on the American forum said to just turf the factory strings that come with any bow brand (except the Bowtech) and fit aftermarkets. It just seems to run against the grain to spend R7000 or R8000 on a bow and then have to replace the factory fitted strings and cables. What do you as SA Archers do with your new bows.
> 
> Thanks
> Bushcat


Yo! Bushcat. I tell what Id do with my new bow Since you asked.....


*I would soot the bleeery thing till I could'nt see the target anymore:rockband::wav:*


----------

